# There must be A Cheddar Way!



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 9, 2004)

Can anyone tell me where on the internet I should buy a certain cheese?

Im looking for ULTRA sharp cheddar. I cant get any good ones around here... well... at least I cant find any where I live without going to Wisconsin.   

Thanks


----------



## ironchef (Mar 9, 2004)

for american cheddar, I usually use Tilamook Cheddar from Oregon. They pretty much sell it all over as far as I know. If not, then:

http://www.tillamookcheese.com/


----------



## Dove (Mar 9, 2004)

We like Land of The Lakes brand.
Dove


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks Iron Chef! I shall order a pound! I cant WAIT!!!!!!   

Land O Lakes??? On the internet? Do they really have the ULTRA Sharp Stuff?


----------



## Dove (Mar 10, 2004)

Land o Lakes found at most grocery stores. We like the extra sharp. It is made in Arden Hills Mn. I went to landolakes.com and pulled their web page up.

Marge


----------



## scott123 (Mar 10, 2004)

Tillamook is an excellent cheese, but I wouldn't necessarily call it ULTRA sharp.

I've been spending many years looking for the sharpest cheddars on the planet and I can honestly say that supermarkets generally are not the best place to find them.

Deadly sushi, may I ask where you live? Are you sure you want to buy cheese online? By the time you pay the special shipping charges for refrigerated materials, I don't see it being worthwhile.  You're much better off spending some time to find good cheese near you and put the money towards that (really good cheese isn't cheap).


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 10, 2004)

I live in the NW Burbs of Chicago. Have any ideas???


----------



## scott123 (Mar 10, 2004)

Although you won't find the best prices there, you will find some ULTRA sharp cheese:  Whole Foods.

Here is a link for the Illinois locations:

http://www.wholefoods.com/stores/list_IL.html

Trader Joes has better prices but their selections of Cheddars is not quite as good.

Here are their locations:

http://www.traderjoes.com/locations/search/ILLINOIS.asp

Whole Foods should have an English "farmhouse" cheddar that will knock your socks off. Whole Foods always has a multitude of cheese to choose from. They also should have a knowledgeable cheese person to address questions to.

Trader Joes has a small enough collection of cheddars/low enough prices that I would recommend buying one of each, except for their farmhouse cheddar which for some reason is nowhere nearly as good as Whole Foods. Keep an eye out for Dubliner - no, it's not ULTRA sharp and yes, it can be found in some supermarkets, but I think it's one of the best cheddars out there and Trader Joes has the best price on it.

Happy cheese hunting


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Mar 10, 2004)

Vermont cheddar cheese has taken the worldwide gold medal for 3 years in a row now. it is, the best cheddar on earth. Cabot makes an extra sharp cheddar called Old School Cheddar that is aged 5 years. So sharp that I can only take a little at the time. They have a website

http://www.cabotcheese.com/


----------



## scott123 (Mar 10, 2004)

That "Old School Cheddar" sounds like it's right up my alley. I'll keep an eye out for that, thanks.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 14, 2004)

MY cheese has ARRIVED!     I ordered from Tilamook and from Cabot. I got a pound and then a brick (8 oz.). Im in HEAVEN!!!!!   
I bought some water crackers and I have chopped cilantro, cherry tomatos and pate'. Any other ideas as to what I should top these wonderful pieces of aged greatness with??


----------



## Dove (Mar 14, 2004)

Have you tried Cracker Barrel Vermont white Chedder? It is sharp and can be found in a grocery store.
Dove


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 14, 2004)

No actually I havent. I did goto Whole Foods and get some sharp cheddar, but I also wanted to try other brands too.    So I took the advice that was given to me.... which Im quite happy about!   

How about some topping ideas for the cheese and cracker?


----------



## kyles (Mar 14, 2004)

Personally I think a good sharp cheddar needs no other partner other than crackers  or good bread. However walnuts are good, as is Branston Pickle (not sure if you can get that fine English institution, but it is gorgeous with cheddar as well as ham and roast beef). Merimbillo, spanish quince paste is also lovely with cheddar. It's also fun to make if you have a heavy saucepan, a heat diffusor and 6 hours to spare!!! Oh and if you can find the quinces!  :P  :?:


----------



## Dove (Mar 14, 2004)

I would eat Peperoni on anything.
Marge                Dove


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 14, 2004)

I think it would look best with my hand on top of it swooping down to get it to eat  :P 

I know you didn't mention Stilton but I love a really good Stilton with honey drizzled on it.

I know this is the obvious but what about a slice of apple?


----------



## scott123 (Mar 14, 2004)

I'll second Kyles good bread advice.

I'd be curious as to your opinion of all the cheeses you've bought.  Are they as sharp as you were hoping for?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 14, 2004)

Yes they are!    They are both very good! Cabot is not a dry as the other. I like my cheese dry so I was a little bit disapointed, but the flavor is still great!!   By the way... what is Stilton?? And what is Spanish quince paste? I never heard of those. All I can say right now... I got some pepperoni (pepper) and my cilantro (I kept the apple away.. Im not a big fan of fruit) and some horseradish mustard and Im munching away..... THIS will add a few pounds.    But its soooooooo GOOD!!!!!


----------



## kyles (Mar 15, 2004)

Stilton is a gorgeous, rich beautiful blue cheese (you can get a white stilton here as well). It is very traditional at Christmas in England, served with a rich piece of fruit cake, or again with good bread, particularly walnut bread. You can buy stilton in traditional ceramic pots, which look beautiful.

Quince paste or cheese is served in Spain and France, and I think in Italy. It is made with quinces, sugar and water, boiled until a beautiful rose colour (quite appropriate as the quince's closest relative is the rose) and then put in a dry place (in my case usually the oven) to dry out. it takes all day to make, and makes the house smell of tangy roses, it's lovely!

The tangy sweetness of the quince paste goes very well with sharp cheeses.


----------



## scott123 (Mar 15, 2004)

I may be way off in this perception, but my best description of stilton is a blue cheddar. It takes the moldy punch of the blue veins and combines it with a very sharp, crumbly yellow cheddar. Zowie! The easiest way, I think, to detect the cheddaryness, is to have it next to a maytag or gorgonzola, where the mold is much more of a dominant flavor than the cheese. Stilton, is by far, one of the most flavorful cheeses on the planet. Make sure you get a good stilton, though.  And, if you do, expect to spend some money too.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 15, 2004)

my favorite blue cheese is the spanish version, called "cabrales". tons of flvaor.


----------



## licia (Dec 16, 2005)

Apples. pears and grapes are good with most any cheese.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 16, 2005)

The 'real' cheddars from the Cheddar Gorge area of Somerset are the best in the world - well, apart from the Isle of Mull cheddar!

Edinburgh is lucky in having a wonderful cheesemonger called Ian Mellis.  Here's his website.  If you love cheeses, you would positively DROOL at the selections he has - and he always lets you taste before you buy!  I don't know whether he sends cheeses overseas.

http://www.ijmellischeesemonger.com/products.htm


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 16, 2005)

It's not quite cheddar (or is it, cheese gurus please correct me if I'm wrong ) but "Old Nippy" cheese has a wonderful cheddary taste and is nice and soft.

Personally the best cheddars I've ever had were made in Canada. To me the English ones (and some are fantastic, please don't get me wrong) just don't taste the way cheddar should to me. Guess that comes from eating the Canadian and American varieties all my life. To take Ishbel's advice though and try those UK ones if you get the chance, in terms of a decent cheese they are fab!


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 16, 2005)

The point I'm trying to make is that 'Cheddar' cheeses are from Cheddar in Somerset in England!    All others (and I include Scottish cheddars in this) should, in fact, be labelled Cheddar-STYLE!  

The Italians have fought tooth and nail to ensure that parmiagiano be recognised as specific to an area, likewise Balsamic vinegars should come from Modena.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 16, 2005)

ishbel, i'm afraid it's way too late for that arguement. but you are correct. same arguement goes with champagne.
besides, putting the word -style after just about every foodstuff that wasn't from the original site of it's creation would become very annoying.

i've had some black diamond 5 year aged cheddar, i think it was canadian, that was very nice and sharp, eh. but i have to agree with bubbagourmet. vermont cheddars are the best for flavor and sharpness, imo. actually, i think cabot is only run of the mill for the ones that i've tried, and it is a perennial medal winner.

if you do have some good sharp cheddar and crackers, top with spicy brown mustard, and raw onions, and wash it down with a cold one.

then make sure you have a place to spend some time alone, not breathing on anyone.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 16, 2005)

I also agree with Ishbel, the real cheddar should be made in England, preferably in that specific region.

Unbelievably, I have yet to find any type of cheddar or cheddar-style since I came to Rome.  Although there are always plenty of wonderful selections besides them, at times I could go for a nice tangy Cheshire or Cotswold.  Those were two of my favourites when I was in England.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 16, 2005)

There's always time for an argument! 

Actually, unlike gruyere, champagne, parm-reg, etc. "cheddar" is reflective of a way of making cheese ("cheddaring") that originated in England (in Cheddar) and *not* a DOC-type label of origin.

A cheddar chese had been made using a particular recipe or way of making cheese, caled "cheddaring."

Cheddar cheese can be made anywhere, but should not be called cheddar without being made via that method or recipe.

Gruyere must be made in Switzerland. Champagne in France, etc. Those are domain controlled names, not methods of making the product.

They don't even make cheese in Cheddar, Somerset, England, anymore even though that is where it was invented.

Back to the qualities of the cheese, though.... 

*Cabot* is my favorite brand of supermarket cheese (by far the best of the Kraft, Landolakes, Sargento crowd), but if you want to try a _really_ nice cheddar, go to a cheesemonger and get yourself a nice FARMHOUSE or artisanal cheese. Good ones come from all over. *Grafton Village* (from Vermont) is excellent and a favorite of mine. *Montgomery Farm* from Somerset, England is another great one. And pretty much anything from *Neal's Yard* is wonderful.

Grafton Village

After all this discussion, I have decided to hit Formaggioand have a cheese-a-palooza for dinner!


----------



## Alix (Dec 16, 2005)

Wow, talk about resurrecting a thread! This is an oldie, but clearly a goodie. I have to admit to being biased toward Canadian cheddar. When I was in Italy I craved it like you wouldn't believe. I've tried many types of cheese, but for cheddar for me it has to be Canadian. There is a little creamery run by Canadians (moved to avoid the taxes!) just on the US side of the border in Vancouver that makes yummy cheese. The name escapes me at the moment. If you are looking for a sharp cheese, Imperial Cheese is the best. It is very aged, and spreadable (crumbleable) on crackers. It fills the bill.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 16, 2005)

so now you're into smuggling cheese across the border, alix? what are we gonna do with you.

i know, i know, on yer face and give me twenty...


lol, anyone remember when lucy tried to smuggle cheese home from europe in ricky's band's instruments?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 16, 2005)

Living in Sault Ste. Marie, MI, I do some of my shopping, sometimes, in Sault Ste. Marie, Ontario.  They have a cheddar cheese company named Balderson that sells Canadian Cheddar.  The company sells two lines, the supermarket type-yellow colored cheddar that is very mediocre, and their Heritage line.  The Balderson Heritage cheese is some of the finest cheddar I've tasted anywhere.  It comes aged for 1, 2,3,4,and five years.  I only buy the stuff aged from 3 years and up.  The five year old cheese is well ballanced in acidity, salt, and cheddar flavor.  Teh texture is dry, with a hint of salt crunchiness from crystalization within the cheese.  It is truly wonderful stuff.  If eaten at room temperature, it will make your jaw muscles ache, and possibly curl your toes.  

I also has a freind, who has a brother, who makes cheddar in Wisconsin.  Unfortunately, I don't know the brother's name.  He makes that same wonderfully flavored 5-year aged cheddar.  Both are white cheddars, with no color or preservatives added.  

You should be able to find balderson Cheese online with a Google search.  I highly recomend their product.  In my humble opinion, it puts Tillamook to shame.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Alix (Dec 16, 2005)

Balderson! Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....Good call Goodweed. That is some prime stuff.


----------

